# plastic bee hive



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I bet it is lighter versus the wood. eh? 

How does it over winter? I had put together a late summer split into a styrofoam nuc and it is still alive to my suprise.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

What's the price on one of those? Also how does it vent, here in the south where it get up in the 100 deg f. and high humidity it has to vent /breathe a lot. 
But looks like it would last a long time..


----------

